
Ask HN: Founders, how do you keep up genuine networking with a family and startup? - leandot
I am a founder of a startup and have a family &amp; kids so I have zero time for networking. And I mean the real thing - meeting people genuinely interested in tech and entrepreneurship.
======
bobby_9x
You have to make time for it. Once a month or every couple of months is good.

I know people that network at events once/year and it's good enough.

